# I have read all of _______ books. (Fill in the blank!)



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

One of the things I love is discovering a writer and then reading all of their books.

What writers have you done this with? Read all of their books.

I will start...

Elizabeth Berg and John Steinbeck. 

I love Steinbeck so much that I have actually searched for his articles and short stories in old magazines that I have missed.

So - fill in the blank...  I have read all of __________ books.      Thanks!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I've read everything by James Lee Burke, Michael Connelly, John Connolly, Robert Crais, Joe R. Lansdale and Gregg Hurwitz. 


Honorable mentions: Almost everything by John D. MacDonald, Cormac McCarthy, Robert A. Heinlein, Ian Fleming Mo Hayder and James Michener.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow!

That is an impressive list - just with Michener alone!

I have to add - I have read everything by Mary O'Hara (author of My Friend Flicka, Thunderhead, Green Grass of Wyoming).

Old books, but still beautiful.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow. Looking at it, there might only be two authors on my list: Agatha Christie and J. K. Rowling.

There's at least one or two from every other author that I haven't read. For a while, I had read everything by David Eddings and William Gibson, then I fell off those wagons.

I expect the next authors to make this list will be Naomi Novik and Neal Stephenson.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> So - fill in the blank... I have read all of __________ books. Thanks!


Deanna Rayburn
Robin Hobb (except the books she wrote under another pen name - those are no longer in print)
Robert Jordan (except the barbarian series)
Victoria Holt (all the books under that pen name anyway)
Madelyn Brent (sp?)
S.E. Hinton (read up everything of hers as a teen)

There are probably more but those are the ones that come to mind right now.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Terry Pratchett, Harry Harrison (except for one Stainless Steel Rat book I could never find), Stephen Fry (I think), Ian Fleming, Roald Dahl, Douglas Adams, James Herriot, Barry Crump, Weis & Hickman.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

And I just remembered - as a kid I read all of Walter Farley's Black Stallion books.

Actually, I think that was really when I became an avid reader.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

There are too many to mention, but my two favorites (so far) are Jane Austen and Nelson DeMille. (I'm starting on the "In Death" series by J.D. Robb. Since there are 40 or more books in the series, it will be a long, long, long, long time before I've read all of her books.)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Margaret Atwood & Sarah Waters.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

I have read all of the following:

Lee Child
Sandra Brown
Nelso DeMille
Harlan Coben
Clive Cussler
Terry Brooks
Bob Mayer
Jeffery Deaver
Catherine Mann
Jeff Lyndsey
Tim Maleeny
Cara Summers
Anna DeStefano
Laura Benedict
JT Ellison
Ridley Pearson

And more.....


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

I have read all of no books because that would make me feel really old. (But I'm getting damn close to finishing up Raymond Chandler's oeuvre.)


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Harry Shannon said:


> I've read everything by James Lee Burke


Same here -- love Burke. And Jim Harrison, Alice Hoffman, A.S. Byatt, working on Daniel Silva.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Asimov, Heinlein, Clarke ... working on everyone else.


----------



## Oneironaut (May 18, 2010)

I've read all books by J.D. Salinger, Harper Lee, and Hugh Laurie(looks on Amazon like Laurie has a second book listed, but it appears to have never been published.)


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Oneironaut said:


> I've read all books by J.D. Salinger and Harper Lee.


Don't strain yourself or anything.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh Yes!

I have read ALL books by Harper Lee and Margaret Mitchell.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Of those who have published more than a handful of books, the ones that come to mind are Roger Zelazny and Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Excluding people with less than 5 books out or dead people, no one but I'm close on a few.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oneironaut said:


> I've read all books by J.D. Salinger, Harper Lee, and Hugh Laurie(looks on Amazon like Laurie has a second book listed, but it appears to have never been published.)


I thought Harper Lee only only wrote the one book... or are you making a joke?


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I've read all of Rex Stout, John MacDonald, and Lawrence Sanders. I'm a little behind on my current favorite authors: Michael Connelly, John Sandford, and Harlan Coben.
L.J.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I have really too many to mention because if I love your books, I really will read everything you've ever written.

So I'll just mention a few:
Jane Austen
Gemma Halliday
Deanna Rayburn
James Patterson
G.A. McKevett
Alisa Valdes Rodriguez
John Grisham
Scott Turow
Perri O'Shaughnessy
Michele Scott
Janet Evanovitch


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Connie Willis
Piers Anthony
Bujold
Ben Bova
Isaac Asimov

I know there are more. Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Oh, of course also Rowlings, Tolkien, Lewis.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Tara Maya said:


> Piers Anthony
> Isaac Asimov


Just those two, right there, is a LOT of reading.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Terry Pratchett, Harry Harrison (except for one Stainless Steel Rat book I could never find), Stephen Fry (I think), Ian Fleming, Roald Dahl, Douglas Adams, James Herriot, Barry Crump, Weis & Hickman.


Ooh, just realized I've read all of James Harriet's books too. Most of them over and over.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Basilius said:


> Just those two, right there, is a LOT of reading.


Exactly what I was thinking -- especially if you include all of Asimov's nonfiction and annotated classics. I believe Anthony has a few nonfiction works, too, and some fiction outside of his usual sci-fi/fantasy work.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

I joined a Stephen King book club at age 12 in 1996, and I today still belong to that book club! I own every King title except for a select few, and I've read most of them. My favorites are Carrie, The Shining, The Stand, and Misery. I also adore Bag of Bones, which I'm shocked still hasn't been made into a movie yet.

I also own all of Scott Smith's (two) books! And Harper Lee's! Do those count?


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

I have read all of:
Stephen King
Dean Koontz 
Diana Gabaldon
James Patterson
Robert McCammon
Wally Lamb
Sandra Brown
Jodi Picoult (except the very latest one) 
Harlan Coben's non-Myron Bolitar (may have to break down though)

Uhhh...maybe there's more and I'm just not thinking of them?


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Jane Austen
J K Rowling (Beadle the Bard doesn't count, right?)
The Poldark Saga (12 books)
Dorothy Sayers (Well, the Wimsey books, anyway)
Will have to think...I'm sure there are more...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> And I just remembered - as a kid I read all of Walter Farley's Black Stallion books.
> 
> Actually, I think that was really when I became an avid reader.


I was going to say Walter Farley. And Margarite Henry, too....

JD Robb (but not Nora Roberts)
Robert Parker
Michener
Michael Connelly
JK Rowling

I'm sure there are others....

Betsy


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

John D MacDonald's Travis McGee series and the Robert B Parker Spenser series...twice


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I've read all of:
Charles Todd
Georgette Heyer
Alan Bradley
Christopher Fowler
Lindsay Davis


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Eric C said:


> Don't strain yourself or anything.


  I was going to say the same thing. Don't forget Margaret Mitchell...


----------



## pixichick (Mar 1, 2011)

Agatha Chritisie, Robert B. Parker, Emily and Charlotte Bronte, Jane Austen.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Jasper Fforde (am reading his new release this week); most of J.D. Robb.  Marianne Williamson.  Probably some others but I don't really keep track or obsess about any particular author's works other than Fforde.

Years ago - Carolyn Keene (Nancy Drew), plus the Hardy Boys, Bobbsey Twins, and Cherry Ames


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have read all of __________ books.   - Not counting authors with only one or two books.

Agatha Christie
Jack London
James Michener
Edgar Allen Poe
Isaac Asimov
Marion Zimmer Bradley
Jean M. Auel
David Eddings
Christopher Stascheff
David McAfee
David Dalglish
LK Rigel
JD Robb
Nora Roberts

those are the ones I can think of atm.. I know there are more.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

BrianRowe - Since you are such a Stephen King fan, I was wondering - do you like any of his movies or are you disappointed in them. I loved Misery and Delores Claiborne.  Also - thanks for the heads up on the Scott Smith - didn't realize he had come out with another novel. I am going to go buy it as soon as I finish this post.  And YES - of course Harper Lee and Scott Smith count. It's not YOUR fault that they have not written more books!  

Mrs. K - Thanks for the reminder - I have to add Wally Lamb to my list too!

Betsy - YES I loved the Margarite Henry books, too! I think I have read all of them.

Another childhood book that comes to mind is Harriet the Spy. I read a lot of the Fitzhugh novels, but I don't think I read them all.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For those of you claiming to have read _all_ of Isaac Asimov, here are a couple listings you can check against to see how many (dozens? hundreds?) you have missed. 

Asimov bibliography (okay, so some of those are books he edited rather than wrote)
List of short stories by Asimov


----------



## Julia March (Feb 22, 2011)

I've read a lot of the ones mentioned. I tend to run right through somebody's oeuvre, too. Nobody's mentioned China Mieville yet--I've read all of those. 

As for Louise Fitzhugh--I read Harriet the Spy when I was a kid, and I got the Long Summer, but in those days before Amazon, having to rely on libraries & book stores, I never did get more.  

Julia


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Dick Francis
Dana Stabenow
(wish I could say Nevada Barr, but I skipped her last one)
Jonathan Kellerman
James Lee Burke
(wish I could say Susan Conant, but I stopped on hers when she switched from dog mysteries to food stuff)
Laurien Berenson
James Herriot
Sue Grafton
Jeremiah Healy

There are also several more obscure writers that I read several books by and then could never find any more. For instance, I have a couple of mysteries by Jacqueline Fiedler and never could find more. My guess is these are cases where publishers gave these people contracts for 2 or 3 books and then didn't continue with them so there are no more.


----------



## newportwa (Jul 18, 2009)

The ones I remember

James Herriot
Lee Child
Harlan Coben
Earl Emerson
Robert Parker
John Grisham
Ridley Pearson
Randy Wyane White
Jonathan Kellerman
John Sanford
Nevada Barr
Greg Isles


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Fun reminders! Have read something by almost all of them, but I'd have to say James Lee Burke is my favorite author at this point. John D. MacDonald was my fave writer for a long, long time, perhaps until the early 80's. Also read all the early Stephen King, lost him around Tommyknockers, but I'm beginning to enjoy him again with the last few books.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel so inadequate now. Even amongst my favorite writers, I don't think I've read every single book they've written.

Clearly, I must catch up...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Too many to mention really. The ones that come to mind, off hand:

George RR Martin
Jane Austin
Joseph Hansen
Michael Nava
Dashiell Hammett
Mary Renault
L.E. Modesitt, Jr.

I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I omitted David McAfee from my list. (There are lots of others that I didn't name, but I think David deserves recognition. Most of the others on my list are dead and wouldn't know the difference.   )


----------



## AmyJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Stephanie Meyer
PC Cast and Kristen Cast (House of Night series)
Rick Riordan
Aprilynne Pike
Maggie Stiefvater
Cassandra Clare
Richelle Mead (Vampire Academy Series)

I love everything YA Sci Fi and Fantasy


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I love doing that too!

Lets see, Mary Higgins Clark, Kristan Higgins, Richelle Mead, Rachel Cain, Melissa De la Cruz, J.K. Rowling( I wish she would write a new book or series!), Nicholas Sparks (although lately his have been lacking), Gillian Shields, Deanna Raybourn, Julie Klassen, ummm I know there are some others as well.

I do have favorite authors that while I haven't read all their works yet I have purchased  all of them, a lot of Indie authors comes to mind like Imogen Rose, Amanda Hocking, Jason Letts, Margaret Lake, Melanie Nowark, Kailin Gow, and the traditionally published authors like Cassandra Clare, Maggie Steifvater, Jeannine Frost, Alyson Noel, Kelly Armstrong, Patricia Briggs, Rick Riordan. I am sure I can name quite a few more. I tend to devour authors works when I find ones I like, even if it takes me awhile to get around to reading them all, I make sure I have them all because I never know when I will be in the mood to read one of their works.


----------



## wolfy (Feb 23, 2011)

I have read a lot of series from a lot of authors -

Tolkien, Brandon Sanderson, Janny Wurts, Joe Abercrombie, Robin Hobb, Trudi Canavan, James Clemens, as well as authors such as Peter F Hamilton, Dan Brown or Iain M Banks.

But I have only read the COMPLETE writings of two authors - 

David Eddings and
Raymond E Feist.

(Sorry I love Fantasy books!   )

Best wishes

James R. Kitney


----------



## Jayniepanda (Feb 5, 2011)

Going back to childhood - Enid Blyton's Famous Five; the Nancy Drew series.
More recently - Michael Connelly, Patricia Cornwell, Nelson DeMille, Jeffrey Deaver, Mark Billingham, Jilly Cooper (her horsey books, not the romance ones), James Rollins, Dan Brown, Peter James, Clive Barker, Jeff Lindsay, J.K. Rowling, William Horwood, Peter Robinson, Stephen Booth, Ted Bell, James Patterson (Alex Cross books), Ian Rankin, Peter James, Stuart MacBride.
Working on Diana Gabaldon, C.J. Sansom, Charles de Lint, Robin Cook, Dean Koontz and Vince Flynn (could take me forever).
Like many of you, I'm sure, I carry around a list of books to buy........


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

Edith Wharton, Jane Austen, Barbara Kingsolver, Jane Smiley, Annie Proulx, JK Rowling, Janet Evanovich, Diana Galbodon, working on Colin Dexter and PD Wodehouse right now.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

I've gone through phases in my reading interests that the genre's I've read are very diverse.

Growing up I devoured every Judy Blume book I could get my hands on, later I went through my True Crime phase and read all of Ann Rule's books I then picked up a Jefferey Deaver book and was hooked I had to read all. Along came James Patterson I doubt I've read all of his yet but I've read A LOT of them. Then I discovered Lori Foster  stand back! Another one I probably haven't read all but I'm pacing myself because I'll be mad when I run out.

Oh and guess who I finally picked up just recently after years of saying I had to try one of his books. A genre that never interested me horror. Yep Stephen King. Duma Key, a few pages and I was a goner. At least I know it'll be a very long time before I run out of his work to read.


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

J.R.R. Tolkien (even those collections of miscellaneous half-finished scribbles put together by his son)
Terry Brooks
Brandon Sanderson
Bernard Cornwell
Conn Iggulden
William Shakespeare
Geoffrey Chaucer (In Middle English, too!)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow... this has really made me think since I'm going back over 55+ years of reading.  I've read all of....
Stephen King
Elizabeth George
John Sandford
David Baldacci
Greg Iles
Gabaldon's Outlander series
L. J. Seller's Detective Jackson series
Tess Gerritsen
Sue Grafton
Janet Evanovich (Number series)
Kathy Reichs
.... and all of the books in the Bible over a dozen times.....

I'm sure there are probably others that will come to mind around 3am......


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not sure I remember all of them but I think I've read all of:

1. Jane Austen
2. Sophie Kinsella (haven't finished any books by Madeleine Wickham her pen name though)
3. Laura Levine
4. George Eliot
5. Nancy Drew mysteries by Carolyn Keene


I thought I'd read all of Elizabeth Gaskell (a contemporary of Dickens) but when I checked I found one I didn't know about - Return to Cranford.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Rex Stout
Robert Parker
Martha Grimes
Mary Stewart
Susan Isaacs
Neil Gaiman
Jim Butcher

and many years ago...Laura Ingalls Wilder.  I think it's all her fault.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

Kurt Vonnegut up to where he said he'd publish no more (three since then?) 

Then there's J.D. Salinger and Michael Connelly.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I have read ALL of Dennis LeHane's books.  He is the BEST.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

I have read all of Vince Flynn's Mitch Rapp books.  It's nice to see the CAA not being villainized for once.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I forgot to mention:
P.G. Wodehouse
Saki (aka H.H. Munro)
Jane Austen
Chaucer (yes, I know this is weird, but i actually do enjoy him)


----------



## NoraCarroll (Mar 7, 2011)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> And I just remembered - as a kid I read all of Walter Farley's Black Stallion books.
> 
> Actually, I think that was really when I became an avid reader.


Oh my gosh! Me too!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm going to go with Ross MacDonald, though there are still one or two Archer mysteries I haven't read. Kind of saving them, though I have read the best, later ones.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Andrew Vachss
Harlan Ellison
Stephen King (before the accident. I haven't been as pleased with what he's written since, and I no longer feel the imperative to buy on day of release)
Jerry Ahern
Nicholas Cain
Dick Francis (maybe not all, but darn close)
Walter Farley (including a couple non-Black Stallions, including Horse Tamer and Man O' War)
Marion Zimmer Bradley's Darkover books (never got into any of her other series) 
Anne McCaffrey's Pern books, and most of the others ... Doona, Pegasus, Brainships, etc. etc.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Good to know that there are some other Walter Farley fans out there too!

Stormhawk - I never read Horse Tamer. I'm gonna have to go check that out! And I LOVED Man O'War.

Nora - I can still remember how those Walter Farley books from my school library _smelled!_

Happy memories!


----------



## NoraCarroll (Mar 7, 2011)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> Good to know that there are some other Walter Farley fans out there too!
> 
> Stormhawk - I never read Horse Tamer. I'm gonna have to go check that out! And I LOVED Man O'War.
> 
> ...


Cheryl, I remember that too! And I still remember even exactly where I was when I read the first one-- lying on my bed on my bumpy white bedspread. I don't suppose you also loved Marguerite Henry?

Man O'War was one of my favorites too. I think I read it about seven hundred times.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Marguerite Henry! Oh, yeah! It was absolutely necessary reading for a horse-crazy young girl. I still have several of her books on my shelves.

Okay, I don't have shelves, I have storage tubs, but they are in there! (including



which I read over and over and over!


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Stormhawk and Nora - you are bringing back so many happy memories.

I was a horse-crazy girl too. And my dream came true when I got my first horse at the age of 14. He was a beautiful bay yearling and I ended up being the only person who ever rode him in his long life. Had horses for years (4 at one time, but usually just two). The same year that I went through a divorce I lost that horse too. A heart-breaking year on many levels.

No horses now. Just some horse books. And of course, I still have some of my Breyer horse models (Man O' War is my favorite!).

I hope young girls still read the Farley/Henry books.

Anyone know if they are still popular? 

(and sorry I digressed away from the topic - Man! This makes me want to get out My Friend Flicka and read it again!)....


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio (Oct 26, 2010)

I have read everything ever written by goddess authors Marian Keyes and Susan Isaacs! Love them! I started with Marian's first book, Watermelon and my two favs from Susan Isaac have to be Shining Through and Almost Paradise! Le sigh...


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I love Margaret George. 
She writes outstanding historical fiction - starting with 'The Autobiography of HenryVIII' - in fact I re-read this book every couple of years, which is unusual for me as I only go back to outstanding books. 
MG also wrote a very evocative account of the life of Cleopatra, and also Mary Queen of Scots - she literary magic!


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Grace - "literary magic"  - WOW! What a great compliment.

Hope Margaret George comes across it someday!

If I was her, I would be printing that out and taping it to the wall right above my work desk!

Nice!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> I still have some of my Breyer horse models (Man O' War is my favorite!).


Oh, my goodness, me too!

Misty of Chincoteague, Arabian Stallion, Mare and Foal (bay and the Stallion and Foal in Woodgrain, which were only released in the 60s, I think), Rearing Mustang Stallion (bay - from the 60s, they really have changed the plastic over the years!), Shetland Pony (bay). My only "recent" acquisition is Argo, and is the only one that I have in the original box. All the others were played with. A lot. Actually, I don't remember any of the others coming in boxes ... bought them off the shelf unboxed.

I always wanted Man O' War. And the moose.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

I also have Arabian Stallion, Mare and Foal, Rearing Mustang stallion (bay). 

Ha!  The moose?  I don't remember a moose.

I used to get these for Christmas, birthdays, etc. LOVED them.

Let my kids play with them and over the years some of them broke and were thrown away, but I still have some.

The moose ?


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> Ha! The moose? I don't remember a moose. ...
> The moose ?


I only ever saw him in a catalog that I had sometime in the 90s.

http://www.breyercollectables.com/shop/IT36


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

Travis McGee and Spenser books...


----------



## bluetiger1941 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have read all of Dick Francis and James Lee Burke's Dave Robichaux books.


----------



## Renee Adams (Mar 14, 2011)

I have read all of J. K. Rowling's and Neil Gaiman's books.


----------



## whyareyouthewaythatyouare10 (Mar 31, 2011)

Richard Laymon. Love his style of horror.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

C.J. Cherryh


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I have read all of ...

J. D. Robb's In death series  
John Sandford's Prey series
Catherine Coulter's FBI series
Iris Johansen's Eve Duncan series


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

John Grisham, Karen Robards, Mary Higgins Clark, Janet Evanovich,


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I have read everything ever written by Neil Gaiman, even the comics.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

Ilona Andrews, Nalini Singh, Anne Bishop, Janny Wurts, Sabrina Jeffries, Stephanie Laurens, Anne McCaffrey,


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I am a Clive Cussler junkie.....haven't missed one since his first...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't remember if I've listed her before but...Deanna Rayburn. I've read everything she ever wrote. Unless she's written other books under a top secret pen name...


----------



## slpierce (Mar 2, 2011)

I have read all of Lee Childs books.  I just love Jack Reacher!


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

I am happy to say that I just finished Elizabeth Berg's latest novel, Once Upon a Time, There Was You.

So I am "caught up" in reading everything of hers.

(Except for her very first book which was a non-fiction book on family traditions)


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Stephen King
Clive Barker
Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

There's no possible way for me to list them all, because the internet would crash.  I'm an incredibly loyal reader.  I'll skip the classics to avoid being obvious.  Living writers on auto/buy/own their entire stable:

Terry Pratchett
Doug Adams
Chris Moore
Elizabeth Moon
Patrick Rothfuss
JK Rowling
Mercedes Lackey
Anne McCaffrey (her alone, not the collaborations)
Anne Rice
Julia Quinn
Elizabeth Boyle
Kasey Michaels
Elizabeth Hoyt
Dennis Lehane
Sharon Shinn
Melanie Rawn
Jennifer Roberson
Rhonda Stapleton
Gwen Hayes
Melissa Francis
PC and Kristin Cast (House of Night collaborations)
Ann Bishop
Maggie Shayne

I know I am missing a TON... those off the top of my head.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a few: Frank Herbert, Robert Heinlein, Isaac Asimov, Patrick Rothfuss, Mike Mignola, George RR Martin, Dan Simmons


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Thomas Hardy's books
Joseph Conrad's
Margaret Atwood's

and probably Sue Miller, Joy Fielding, Patricia Cornwell because a girl's gotta have some fun.

And my own.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Frank Herbert, Isaac Asimov, Ray Bradbury, Dean Koontz, Stephen King, Clive Barker, JK Rowling, Terhune, . . . uhm...dang! now my head hurts.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Hmm, let's see…

Stephen King, Dean Koontz, Jack Ketchum, Richard Laymon, Brian Keene, J.K. Rowling, Lee Child, Michael Crichton, Harper Lee (ha!), and John Grisham

There might be others. I'd have to go upstairs and look at my books to see, but that's all the way upstairs.


----------

